# Removing reflections in glass



## frostbytes

Is it possible to remove reflections in glass inside of Lightroom?  I shot some headshots in a boardroom, and despite using a polarizing filter, many of the shots have the individuals' backs reflected in the window.  See attached.

Can I fix this in Lightroom?  I played with the spot removal in LR 5.2 but the results are poor.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.

[L]


----------



## Selwin

Don't waste your time. LR was never designed for this type of corrections. If you own PS CS I would just use that. The image you attached is clean in 2 minutes (well at least this crop).


----------



## frostbytes

I know my way around LR pretty well, but PS is my weak link.  Any suggestions on how to remove the reflections in PS?

Thank you.

[L]


----------



## once2work

Suggest to use the clone stamp or content-aware for the task.


----------



## johnbeardy

The content aware fill tools would also be my suggestion here.


----------



## Selwin

I agree with the suggestions above. Exploring your software can be fun. How many images do you need to fix and are you on any time constraints?


----------



## frostbytes

Thanks for the direction, everyone.

I've got about 30 of these images to get through, and yes, I am on a time constraint.  The client is impatiently waiting.  I'll spend some time investigating the content aware tools today.

[L]


----------



## Selwin

I was going to offer to do one or two for you (which I'm still willing to) but 30 is way too many. You could ask someone to do all of them for you and pay them, you'll have them returned within a day and your client will be happy. You can send me two images that I can fix for you so you can show your client two samples of how it's going to look.


----------



## frostbytes

That's very generous of you!  Thank you.  I would rather learn how to do it myself.  If you nearby I'd buy you a beer look over your shoulder for one.

Let me see what I can figure out in PS and will let you know if I get stuck.

Thanks again.

[L]


----------



## Selwin

Fair enough  So good luck on your first run and yes please ask for help when things don't go as expected.


----------



## frostbytes

Thank you!

[L]


----------

